# I'm officially single



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

My divorce was final Monday. I didn't know it until the decree arrived in the mail today. 

Can't help feeling a little sad tonight.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear it.


Want to go get ice cream?



.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Aww.

(hugs) 

If anyone will do fine, it is you. 
Following your heart means FEELING.

All my best wishes.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

:grouphug: Awwwwww. Why sad?


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome to being single: its a great time to focus on YOUR needs and happiness.

Good luck!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

willow_girl said:


> My divorce was final Monday. I didn't know it until the decree arrived in the mail today.
> 
> Can't help feeling a little sad tonight.


Don't look at it that way. Look at it like a inmate who has just received their pardon and get on with your life.


----------



## GOLDPAN6 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nobody gets married wanting it to end in devorce. Reflect on all the good qualities about yourself and just make some time for you to do something you enjoy.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I remember feeling like you, after my divorce. Starts out love snd emotions, snd ends with a judge's signature.

I think the institute of marriage is at fault. Blah! 

I guess its one of the stages ya have to go through.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> :grouphug: Awwwwww. Why sad?


They always start out so well ... ound:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm sorry.gre:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

ErikaMay said:


> Welcome to being single: its a great time to focus on YOUR needs and happiness.
> 
> Good luck!


Don't worry, shes not really single


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> Don't worry, shes not really single


Nope! She has a wonderful man in her life, but a divorce can be a sad thing even when we know it's the right thing to do.

Broken dreams, unfulfilled expectations and both good and bad memories.....

Hang in there, Willow! This will pass.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Willow, I hope you feel better this morning! 

Endings are usually rather sad, I have found: even if it is an ending that I have chosen.

Today is, however, the first day of the rest of your life. It is an old saying, but a true one: I hope the sun is shining a little brighter for you today!


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

A ship sets off from shore and people say, "There she goes". They feel sad to see it leave. 

On another shore people see the ship arriving and say, "Here she comes".

Life isn't fair as I told our three sons. Wonderful people seem to suffer while the miserable people seem to last forever.

You will recover and be stronger for the journey. Some guy lost a wonderful person but some other guy will be happy to be with you. :grouphug:

Peace, NJ Rich :kissy:


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Hey look at it this way at least you had one waiting in the wings LOL


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

It's bittersweet to have an ending when so much started out with joy and hope. Long ago when I was in my early twenties, a huge party of ladies came to our restaurant. They stated they were having a divorce party There were tears and laughter, hugs and memories shared around the table. Made a deep impression on me....it's okay to mourn for a bit. But the possibilities are endless starting anew.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its always best, when planning a long trip alone, to have a spare, just in case lol


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Its always best, when planning a long trip alone, to have a spare, just in case lol


Or 3 or 4 short journeys also


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

starjj said:


> Hey look at it this way at least you had one waiting in the wings LOL


I've known Willow a long, long time on a few other forums too.

I know that, with her charm, looks and intelligence, she would not be single one!

I think Numb knew that too. Smart man!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive had 3 short journeys, Never had a spare.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I hear ya Willow. I also know you know how to drown your sorrows. Bottoms up! Hugs girl!


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Ardie/WI said:


> I've known Willow a long, long time on a few other forums too.
> 
> I know that, with her charm, looks and intelligence, she would not be single one!
> 
> I think Numb knew that too. Smart man!


NUMB...... wow, I haven't heard of him for far too long............. Many of us know that about Willow to .................... Seen her on other sites to .......... :sing: 

We learn so much about people from how they share themselves with others .... :happy: 

Sweet people are to be cherised and happy to know even if only through words........... :grouphug:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

It helps that I have the sweetest man in the world here ... I had a very long workday today, but came home to find he'd fixed my favorite supper, AND washed all the dishes I left in the sink this morning (and he_ hates _washing dishes!). Said he knew I'd insist on doing them before I went to bed, and I'd probably fall asleep and drown myself in the sink. ound:

Life is good.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds like a soapy way to go lol


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Willow, where are the cows?


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Shy, I think she still has them. Maybe it is easier to change husbands than cows or less painful.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

willow_girl said:


> It helps that I have the sweetest man in the world here ... I had a very long workday today, but came home to find he'd fixed my favorite supper, AND washed all the dishes I left in the sink this morning (and he_ hates _washing dishes!). Said he knew I'd insist on doing them before I went to bed, and I'd probably fall asleep and drown myself in the sink. ound:
> 
> Life is good.


A real man, in action. (for those looking for a definition)

May you have much more joy Willow...

~ST


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

The cows are where they've always been!

Men may come and go, but a girl's cows are forever! ound:


----------



## CntryDaydreamer (Mar 7, 2013)

Congratulations!

Although its sad .. its putting to rest the old .. now you can start completely fresh


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sometimes, a mans cow seems like its around forever too lol. AND< THATS NO BULL


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear things didn't work out for you and yours. I thought from our conversations you had a really good working relationship .... Keep looking forward to tomorrow and what that might bring .... one step ata a time ... Yesterday is just that .... Yesterdays news .....
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Awww. Thanks for the kind words, Rusty!

Some things happened last year that shifted my paradigms a bit. One was a death, and the other was nearly dying myself. Those things have a way of making you take a hard look at the way you're living ...


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> The cows are where they've always been!
> 
> Men may come and go, but a girl's cows are forever! ound:


Good , you hadn't mentioned them so I didnt know you had them with you. I have a soft spot for cows myself lol


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm off next weekend for the Maple Syrup Fest if either of you can be wrested away from work that long, Tiff wants to go both days. 

I still have moments of sadness over my marriage and I left almost seven years ago.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Sounds great! Where is it? Maybe we can talk Trapp into going, too!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Brady's Run Park not too far from the Chippewa exit of 376.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Kewl! What day you wanna go? We don't have any plans for next weekend ... could meet you there for sure!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll be there both days so Tiff can be with her friends.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Mar 31, 2013)

Willow - a song just for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRXt2A7inIU

Want to go to a stock show with me?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

BB, we already have a Wyld Thang here, and she ain't me! :hysterical:

BTW, welcome to the forum!


----------

